# Technical Question - Thread Size



## Larry in Harrow (Dec 30, 2010)

Does anyone happen to know the thread size used on the Finial for the Churchill Pen Kit.  The male portion is on what they call the "Clip Bushing" in the instructions.
Thanks for any help.

I've got to get set up to measure these threads.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 31, 2010)

If it is what I'm thinking it is M8x.75.  To verify that, take a cigar nib and screw it on to that finial and see if it's the same.  I don't make that kit..only made it a few times..but it just seems to me off memory that I was monkeying around and noticed the threads were the same through out a bunch of kits.


----------



## workinforwood (Dec 31, 2010)

I have a little bag with a few parts in it and it says El Grande on it.  There is a press fit type fitting that looks like its for the finial to screw into.  So that means the finial must be the male part.  I do not have a finial though. The closest tap I have that fits is M4x.7 but that is just a gnats hair tight. But the press part is a soft enough metal, like some sorta brass/nickle mix or something and the fit is so so close that I know if i was to chuck it in a collet I could get that tap to go in with very little effort, expanding the threading enough that I could then make a matching M4x.7 screw.  The M4x.7 is a pretty standard tap and die set size. Whatever the true tap size is, is likely something darn close to that but off the standard just to mess with people like us.


----------



## Larry in Harrow (Dec 31, 2010)

*You da man!*

Thanks Jeff, the Cigar nib is a perfect fit.  So M8 x 0.75 you say?  I'll order the tap.  Appreciate it muchly.

Happy New Year Everyone!




workinforwood said:


> If it is what I'm thinking it is M8x.75.  To verify that, take a cigar nib and screw it on to that finial and see if it's the same.  I don't make that kit..only made it a few times..but it just seems to me off memory that I was monkeying around and noticed the threads were the same through out a bunch of kits.


----------



## jjudge (Feb 5, 2012)

Did this work? -- is the tap/thread size correct?

Ariz Sil pen instructions don't mention a "clip bushing"

Threading details: in previous postings, the "receiver" for the el grande/churchill is listed as M10x.75
But -- thats not the finial, right? (e.g., cap finial vs. body receiver)


-- joe


----------

